# Compactera Lexsen DJ-100



## Francisco Galarza (Abr 7, 2007)

Hola, he visto que somos varios en el foro los que pasamos música.
Estoy por comprar una compactera doble LEXSEN DJ-100 por internet pero la verdad es que la marca esa en compacteras nunca la probé, alguien la usó o me la recomienda?
No quiero gastar en una compactera que después sea una batata. Gracias!


----------



## Dano (Abr 7, 2007)

Personalmente prefiero una gemini usada que esten buenos las teclas y luego le haces un cambio de lentes y tira toda la vida.

Saludos


----------



## toytoy2006 (Ago 8, 2009)

no te la recomiendo para nada no tiene anti shokc, es muy lenta para la partida, y ese modelo esta descontinuado.
 si quieres algo barato y bueno compra la gemini cdx-2400 buena maquina te lo digo yo que soy dueño de discotheque.
aca esta el link para mayor información:
http://www.geminidj.com/cdx2400.html


----------



## Marcos MdP (Jun 26, 2010)

Hola gente! les cuento que yo tengo una batata se llama stanton c 500 al principio me resulto muy buena pero de tantas fiestas idas y vueltas se hizo una batata... no se compara con una dennon 4500 pero me gustaria saber si alguno le hizo alguna afinacion o pudo calibrar la lente y como se hace... saludos


----------

